# Caribbean one-way or long-term charter



## ejen (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for a owner of a boat on the Caribbean - particularly St. Martin or the BVI for a 3 month charter (Feb 2 - Apr 27, 2013) - who could charter it.

I am a good sailor and owner of a Sadler 34 (information about the boat can be found on the page below) - but considered chartering a boat would be more reasonable than sailing mine to the Caribbean. I've already been to the Caribbean (chartering Gib Sea 43 and Bahia 46 for 2 weeks)

Or if not - does anyone know a charter company that offers 1-way bareboat charters?... As I remember some time ago I have come across such company - which was offering 1 month charters heading with their boats north for summer (to miami as I remember)...

regards,
Piotr Kanclerz
Rejsy


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

Seabbatical Long Term Charters specializes in this type of charter, they have catamarans and monohulls. Ron the manager is leaving on monday for a couple weeks of sailing.. he might reply to a request while there as he is hoping to get WIFI on the boats this year or you might have to wait till he finds some wifi to get his email


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if you've found something suitable, but if not and you are seeking a boat for 2 people, perhaps we can be of some assistance.
Caribbean charter sail, Charter a sailboat in the Caribbean, charter vacation, holiday, charter Home
Thanks


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

You might post your query on the BVI forum of traveltalkonline to see if some of the boat owners or members there have additional information. It is also a good place to visit if you intend on visiting or chartering in the BVI.

See Traveltalkonline BVI


----------



## sachingautham911 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think, you will get some high quality long chartering services in Caribbean abundantly. Please refer this thread for more details (Removed link posted in violation of forum rules). You can see some photographs as well. I think you are an expert yachtsman.


----------



## Ruudco (Oct 25, 2016)

Were you ever able to find a good long term or one way charter? I might be interested as well.....


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Considering that ejen posted his question, appears to have returned three days later to check responses, and has never been back to this forum since (more than 4 years now), I'm going to guess that he will not be responding to your question. Too bad, really. I would be interested in the options for a long term and/or one-way charter also.

Of course, seabbatical is still in business, but as far as I can tell they are the only ones that do more than the usual one- to two-week charters.


----------

